# Another White Zin Label



## rgecaprock (Jun 2, 2007)

*I'm just killing time before I'm headed out to a graduation party at a ranch about 40 miles out of town. Started a White Zin that my friend and I are sharing. Here's a possible label.* 


*




With a purple shrink*
*I decided it needed a border, today.*




*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome as usual!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice one...once again....Ramona...you do labels really well.


----------



## scotty (Jun 2, 2007)

I really like your------labels


----------



## Trigham (Jun 2, 2007)

sometimesI wonder if I will ever live up to the levels you people are setting around here. Very well done indeed



Perhaps the wime companies should ask you to do some work for them!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 2, 2007)

If they dont, the Wine companies might like em, Been hangin round Wades keyboard too long


----------



## Waldo (Jun 3, 2007)

Very nice label Ramona. Great job kiddo !!


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 3, 2007)

Great Label.
Dave


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2007)

Another one for the White Zin


----------



## Joanie (Jun 9, 2007)

All three are wonderful!!! What is the white zin font on the last one? It looks so "wine labelly"!! It's just perfect!!!!


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks. I thought it looked labely too, Joan. It's called "Bart"


Ramona


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 9, 2007)

My compliments. You are very talented.


----------



## Joanie (Jun 9, 2007)

Ramona, do you mind if I use it sometime?


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 9, 2007)

Not at all, Joan, help yourself,


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks!! I found Bart (not to be confused with Bert!



) and some nice (and free) artsy fonts here.

http://www.highfonts.com/freefonts.asp?f=0


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Y'all should design wine labels for companies. I just want a
label with date wine type alc and i do say sulphites never
know who will be drinking the give aways. And comes off easy when its
empty for cleaning. After it get the Compay labels off and they
are in my re fill rotation I call the bottles mine. And they are so
easy to clean. I think they want to be refilled.


----------



## SB Ranch (Aug 2, 2007)

You all are so good with the graphics. I've been paging through all the label posts and I am impressed with everyone!


I recon wine brings out the creative in ones self...


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 3, 2007)

SB,
Thank you! It's as much fun as making and drinking wine!!


Ramona


----------



## Joanie (Aug 4, 2007)

SB, 

Ramona is right!! It's as much fun for me to make the labels as it is the wine!! The more you do the better you get at it! Give it a go!!


----------



## Trigham (Aug 5, 2007)

SBRanch said:


> You all are so good with the graphics. I've been paging through all the label posts and I am impressed with everyone!
> 
> 
> I recon wine brings out the creative in ones self...




Creative or mind loosening from the wine!!!!


Just kidding the folks here are really talented in a variety of ways as you will soon see if you hang around!


Welcome in SB.


*Trigham*


----------



## Bill B (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice as always Romona.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------

